# A Mega Mixed Bag From Belgium



## mookster (Mar 23, 2013)

Almost there now, just one more thread after this (I can hear the server breathing a sigh of relief already!)

These places are lumped together because either I don't have enough photos or they're not of the same calibre as the other places I have visited, so grab a biscuit or three and enjoy 

*Chartreuse Fortress* - A revisit for us, we covered the older buildings last year but ran out of light so this time covered the newer 1930s blocks and had a good old poke around in the overgrown jungle that is this massive site. There is so much stuff dotted around the outer edges it would take a full day to cover properly.

This was just before the massive snow hit us, hence no snow on the ground.





























More here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157633025372942/ 

*Villa Albanaise* - We had heard rumours this place was squatted, but only saw an old squatter's nest, no sign of anyone else. Not the best chateau out there but it has enough to make it worth the detour. Another extremely cold explore!

Note our footprints in the snow 





























More here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157633053120174/ 

*Charbonnage du Gouffre* - After the snow forced more plans to change it was onto the backups! This old coal washery has been closed for decades, all that is left is the concrete shell but in the combination of sunlight and untouched snow it made a great place to shoot so was worth the stop. And my goodness, what a view from up there!





























More here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157633059309473/ 

*Charbonnage Forte-Taile* - We properly missed the boat on this one! There used to be many old cars dotted around which provided something of interest but alas they have now gone, all that is left is a couple of empty shells of buildings and a worn out digger 













More here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157633063588004/ 

*Tree Mansion* - Another well-visited Belgian house in the middle of nowhere, not much to say really apart from it has possibly the most-photographed mummified cat in all of urbex!





























More here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157633066426115/ 

*Fonderie Wanson* - After dealing mainly with small locations it was nice to be back in something enormous! A huge old metal foundry, it looks like preparations for demolition have started at some point but stopped soon after, what's left is a pretty impressive shell!













Yeah, it's quite a big place!





















More here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157633070712034/ 

*Henri Jaspar Institute* - A backup of backups, we had a few fails under our belt so dived in here for a mess about, it's stripped, covered in graff and pretty ruined but the snow-covered rooftop balcony made up for it!

























More here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157633070737312/


----------



## night crawler (Mar 23, 2013)

Great selection you have posted there.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 23, 2013)

I agree, a great set of locations and pics there mate! Cheers for posting them up, loved all of your EU reports!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 23, 2013)

Brilliant stuff, enjoyed scrolling through these.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm not even going to comment on these. Pure porn.


----------



## jerm IX (Mar 24, 2013)

A+ This was a magnificent report. Jam packed with goodies. Thanks.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 24, 2013)

Another brilliant post by you Mookster.. I really liked the photo of the snow covered barn.
Also quite liked this.


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 24, 2013)

A great end to what has been a great few weeks of Belgium reports.

Get yourself back ASAP so we can enjoy more


----------



## HughieD (Mar 25, 2013)

Mookster, your sense of composition and ability to expose pictures really are second to none. Superb pix.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 25, 2013)

What an enjoyable feast from a fine selection at the Euro buffet, ace !!!!


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 29, 2013)

a veritable feast of porn there my freiend but you are too strict! I would have done seperate reports for both the house and the mansion as they were amazing!! The cat photo is ridiculously odd!! great set of shots and big thanks for all the trouble to wow us with your stuff!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 30, 2013)

Amazing collection of shots thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ferdi015 (Mar 30, 2013)

These locations always have a different feeling with snow.. Nice tour.


----------

